# Heidi Klum - Heads to a Design Meeting for her new Intimate Line at a Luxury Hotel (Beverly Hills, 19.09.2019) 29x HQ



## Mike150486 (21 Sep. 2019)

​


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2019)

:thx: für die hübsche Heidi ohne ihren Struwelpeter


----------



## gunnar86 (15 Okt. 2019)

Danke für Heidi.


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2020)

sehr gut getroffen


----------

